# Whats Your Pet Peeves?



## johan

Please have a ball & RANT to hearts content

(A pet peeve is a minor annoyance that an individual identifies as particularly annoying to themselves, to a greater degree than others may find it).

I will start with mine (in no particular order):

1. *Photos of unopened vape mail*: such a photo/s only make sense if the packaging is extraordinary! The rest just gives me serious nappy rash as well as jock rash.

2. Making a *wild statement* about a person or product without any form of proof and/or validation.

3. *The expression*: "_sick as tits_" I even battled to type it out! ... and another one; "_it hits hard_" when referring to a device with low voltage drop or excellent good conductivity.

4. *Incorrect terminology*: "_chip_" This gives me a serious "slap chip" when referring to an electronic module.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike

I'd actually extend number 3 into any "catchphrase". Party Karate etc included - makes me cringe so hard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Oh! another major one for me:

5. Ugly swear words completely spelled out. I'm not a victorian at all and swear myself, and I know this forum is for 18+ only, but somehow I prefer something like this instead; "f@#.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike

Yes. My girlfriend has taken to saying fudge. I told her, "if you have a kid and he says, 'what the fudge is going on?' is that really more acceptable than just saying the real thing?". She now has gone back to swearing when necessary.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Drip tips that wobble!
I'm with you on your #3... never understood that saying...
Pictures bigger than 800x600

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Oh! another major one for me:
> 
> 5. Ugly swear words completely spelled out. I'm not a victorian at all and swear myself, and I know this forum is for 18+ only, but somehow I prefer something like this instead; "f@#.


 
The forum software does that... type **** and see what it does!


----------



## Nightfearz

A bad vape day....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> The forum software does that... type **** and see what it does!


 
F*******

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Not having time for the forum

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bones

People that don't indicate....
Picture frames that aren't straight
People that aren't on time
Anything that resembles a f*****g taxi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

Not having time.

And don't tell me to make time. If I could magically make time, I wouldn't be typing this.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike

@crack2483 hahaha that's crazy man. One of my pet peeves is people saying they don't have time. We all have the same amount of time (in a way), we just choose to spend it differently. My brother always says he's so busy and never has time, but if he's not going scuba diving or doing a photoshoot somewhere, him and his wife are having a "date night". It's one thing to be busy, but to complain that you don't have time because you've decided to keep yourself busy? Nope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Running out of coffee beans in the espresso machine. 
tiny low res pics 
Forum software that censors cuss words like sh1t, and phuck.
All those who hate rip trippers

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## crack2483

Mike said:


> @crack2483 hahaha that's crazy man. One of my pet peeves is people saying they don't have time. We all have the same amount of time (in a way), we just choose to spend it differently. My brother always says he's so busy and never has time, but if he's not going scuba diving or doing a photoshoot somewhere, him and his wife are having a "date night". It's one thing to be busy, but to complain that you don't have time because you've decided to keep yourself busy? Nope.



Apologies Mike. I don't actually complain about or say it to anyone (who listens anyway ). 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike

Sorry @crack2483, I didn't mean it like that.. It was more of a relatable issue - I think we all have that friend who is "too busy" or doesn't ever "have time" to do anything. Rather just say no thanks (to me at least, I'm a straight up no BS kinda guy).


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> Running out of coffee beans in the espresso machine.
> tiny low res pics
> Forum software that censors cuss words like sh1t, and phuck.
> All those who hate rip trippers




I can only agree with the 1'st 2!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

1. when u give someone way in traffic and they dont say thank you
2. when u give someone way in traffic and they drive SLOW
3. slow drivers
4. people who brake when taking a bend (especially on de wall drive)- if you cant take bends at a speed, move to the slow lane!!!
5. taxis in general
6. forum downtime

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## NickT

Not necessarily in the following order....

Coils that won't play along
LastFM not scrobbling
Friends not holding to their side of the deal 
Age
Slow drivers in the fast lane/Fast drivers in the slow lane
Racisthomophobicbigotedignorant f@#%s
Piezoelectric Transducers cracking
Dissapointing eJuice
Games that come out with a 2gb patch on the same day they're released

And on and on and on......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightfearz

I don't like morning people....


or mornings.....



or people......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan

NickT said:


> Not necessarily in the following order....
> 
> Coils that won't play along
> LastFM not scrobbling
> Friends not holding to their side of the deal
> Age
> Slow drivers in the fast lane/Fast drivers in the slow lane
> Racisthomophobicbigotedignorant f@#%s
> Piezoelectric Transducers cracking
> Dissapointing eJuice
> Games that come out with a 2gb patch on the same day they're released
> 
> And on and on and on......


 
I agree with all except "Age" I actually embrace that f#@er as a challenge, and so far I'm winning big time .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NickT

johan said:


> I agree with all except "Age" I actually embrace that f#@er as a challenge, and so far I'm winning big time .


 
Not having a good day today, so the age thing is getting to me. Although come 5 o'clock I will be owning it at the local pub. Age doesn't have a leg to stand on against alcahol (truth be told, neither do I)


----------



## johan

NickT said:


> Not having a good day today, so the age thing is getting to me. Although come 5 o'clock I will be owning it at the local pub. Age doesn't have a leg to stand on against alcahol (truth be told, neither do I)


 
Hey sorry to hear about your k@# day, come 5 o'clock the "bad" in your day is history, past tense, and go enjoy - look for the bright side even if you have to put all your effort into that you will see it. PS. Remember: "Pain is temporary, giving up is forever"

Sorry I am bad in giving advice to any people in such circumstances and just hope the bright side of life is just around the next minute in their lives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NickT

johan said:


> Hey sorry to hear about your k@# day, come 5 o'clock the "bad" in your day is history, past tense, and go enjoy - look for the bright side even if you have to put all your effort into that you will see it. PS. Remember: "Pain is temporary, giving up is forever"
> 
> Sorry I am bad in giving advice to any people in such circumstances and just hope the bright side of life is just around the next minute in their lives.


 
Hehe, it's all good, mate. It will pass. 

Cheers for the kind words.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

People that decide to hold a party at your house and just let you know 5 days befor it is. Then you have to work your ass off befor and after the party and CANCEL YOUR PLANS for the weekend.

Ggrrrrr!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightfearz

here's another one.
14:40 on a $^#* friday, some dude decides to send someone to my office to assist with a problem they have been struggling with all week... 
and it cannot wait till monday...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

My biggest peeve is blackberry/SMS/mixit "shorthand", come the f*** on! You don't pay per f*****g character when you send a bloody email or message on f*****g Facebook!

Sorry ohm @johan I will try to add random characters in my colourful metaphors from now on

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Matt

People judging others and telling them how to live there lives. 
Complaining I really cant stand all that negativity life is to short for that.
For the record im not complaining at all about complaining.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168

People driving with the rear fog lights on when clearly not needed!!!!
That poker face and now this wiggle wiggle k@k that apparently passes for music.
Telkom not having the infrastructure for adsl where I stay.... and also Vodacom for the high cost of data (only have vodacom 3g where I stay)
Needing to pee at 2AM on a COLD winter morning
Getting kicked in the nuts while sleeping when our toddler decides to come climb in our bed...
People in completely different lines of work telling you how to do your job better. (If you are such an expert, why the f@$* did you come to me for help???)
Whole country complaining about corruption, etc, and then the majority still votes for the same f@$^rs... (boggles the mind...)
ETOLLS!!!!! (More affectionately known as NKANDLA FUND)

I'll stop there for now...


----------



## KimH

1. People in shopping malls that stop dead in front of you
2. Gossip
3. People who refer to my mech mods as "light sabres"
4. Spam mail
5. Telesales calls on my cell
6. Bulldogs who can't make up their mind whether they want to be in or out - and barge into my office and leave the door wide open and then scratch to be let out a minute later - especially at 4:30am when it's cold


----------



## baksteen8168

KimH said:


> 1. People in shopping malls that stop dead in front of you
> 2. Gossip
> 3. People who refer to my mech mods as "light sabres"
> 4. Spam mail
> 5. Telesales calls on my cell
> 6. Bulldogs who can't make up their mind whether they want to be in or out - and barge into my office and leave the door wide open and then scratch to be let out a minute later - especially at 4:30am when it's cold


 
Hate number 1 too!


----------



## johan

Telkom's incapable lazy technicians that make up some silly statements (telling me that 87kBits/s is a good line speed for a 4MB DSL) and blaming ISP's instead of doing a simple job - feckin ejits!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Mixing a cane, pasionfruite and lemonade for yourself... And the cane is finished

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

People that put their flicker on _after_ they start turning

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightfearz

annemarievdh said:


> Mixing a cane, pasionfruite and lemonade for yourself... And the cane is finished



Did you use the cane to clean your coils?!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

People that cruise through residential neighborhoods at 5kp/h in 5th gear with their stupid doef doef music blaring out of their stupid open windows

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee

People that leave their unattended shopping trolley parked right slap bang in the middle of the isle in a busy supermarket

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Ugh..... People in general

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

The term "Paid Retailer".


----------



## annemarievdh

Nightfearz said:


> Did you use the cane to clean your coils?!?



Jip, ran out of vodca

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

people who dont use their indicators/ flickers

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz

People that bad mouth our beloved ecigs and put them in a HIGHER risk category than stinkies

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

People in a turn lane that goes straight and pushes you into oncoming traffic when you are in the straight lane.
Mice...
Washing 
Dishes
MEN (but then again I just love them) 
Smokers 
Elevator tunes
Call centre tunes
I can go on and on, guess I have to stop here

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

LO


Riaz said:


> people who dont use their indicators/ flickers


 
LOL, nobody in Pretoria use indicators either, I've adapt over the years and don't use them anymore .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

People who upload their pictures to instagram and then apply filters to the pictures and now they look sooooo kak and they think it's awesome!


----------



## Gizmo

People who say that ecigs are worse than smoking, while puffing on cigarette like they are righteous. People that come into vape king and mock the vape gear like it's cute or comments like "how do you go about carrying a dildo shaped ecig aren't you ashamed". If you have no interest in quiting smoking don't come in here and be arrogant and giggle like school girls I find it very offensive. I also don't like haters in general but I guess haters will hate 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

I have a slight road rage issue, what triggers it ............ Almost anything
Taxi's
People driving slow in any lane
Learner drivers
People that dont use indicators
People cut infront of me then go no where fast
If you want to talk on your phone then keep your speed, its called multi tasking
Sunday drivers
Friday traffic
Traffic officers
Speed traps
Scooters

I know that no one is perfect behind the steering wheel, but if I screw up I will lift my hand and say sorry. But if you cant drive I will let you know you can not drive

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

RoSsIkId said:


> I have a slight road rage issue, what triggers it ............ Almost anything
> Taxi's
> People driving slow in any lane
> Learner drivers
> People that dont use indicators
> People cut infront of me then go no where fast
> If you want to talk on your phone then keep your speed, its called multi tasking
> Sunday drivers
> Friday traffic
> Traffic officers
> Speed traps
> Scooters
> 
> I know that no one is perfect behind the steering wheel, but if I screw up I will lift my hand and say sorry. But if you cant drive I will let you know you can not drive


Don't hate on Learner Drivers... you were there once. I generally try to be patient with them. They are probably nervous enough without me adding to their confusion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

The rest I agree with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

baksteen8168 said:


> Don't hate on Learner Drivers... you were there once. I generally try to be patient with them. They are probably nervous enough without me adding to their confusion.


 
I dont mind them being on the road, but why do instructors want to take them on a busy main road on the 1st time out


----------



## baksteen8168

RoSsIkId said:


> I dont mind them being on the road, but why do instructors want to take them on a busy main road on the 1st time out


There I agree. Thought you meant in general.


----------



## baksteen8168

RoSsIkId said:


> I dont mind them being on the road, but why do instructors want to take them on a busy main road on the 1st time out


Just to throw a spanner in the works... might be taking them there to show them what to expect? But ja... should not be on their first outing...


----------



## RoSsIkId

Maybe I was lucky when I was a learner, started driving age 11 at night on our way home from a braai, drove the last 2km home, when I got the clutch control and all under the knee I drove during the day in traffic.

So I never peed off the people in traffic as when I drove in traffic I could drive.


----------



## baksteen8168

RoSsIkId said:


> Maybe I was lucky when I was a learner, started driving age 11 at night on our way home from a braai, drove the last 2km home, when I got the clutch control and all under the knee I drove during the day in traffic.
> 
> So I never peed off the people in traffic as when I drove in traffic I could drive.


I learned at 15, quiet roads. so when I eventually got in traffic I could also drive.


----------



## Riaz

RoSsIkId said:


> I dont mind them being on the road, but why do instructors want to take them on a busy main road on the 1st time out


exactly

take them on a sunday morning rather


----------



## RoSsIkId

Riaz said:


> exactly
> 
> take them on a sunday morning rather


 
Please no. Im on the bike sunday mornings

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

RoSsIkId said:


> Please no. Im on the bike sunday mornings


traffic isnt an issue for anyone on a bike


----------



## Gazzacpt

Riaz said:


> traffic isnt an issue for anyone on a bike


Unobservant drivers are a massive problem for anyone on a bike. Its getting scary out there.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Riaz

Gazzacpt said:


> Unobservant drivers are a massive problem for anyone on a bike. Its getting scary out there.


thats why you have a FAST bike so you can scroet away from the idiot drivers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam

Gazzacpt said:


> Unobservant drivers are a massive problem for anyone on a bike. Its getting scary out there.


You should try cycling in Cape Town. Its worse.


----------



## RoSsIkId

I do have a fast bike. But nothing is as fast as a stupid person behind a cars wheel

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz

people dragging their feet when they walk - lift those puppies up!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

"Plumber" pants and all you see is wale tails and underpant brand names, especially those that don't have the "booty" to show!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

johan said:


> "Plumber" pants and all you see is wale tails and underpant brand names, especially those that don't have the "booty" to show!


Agreed, nobody wants to see butt floss.... eeew

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

BumbleBee said:


> Agreed, nobody wants to see butt floss.... eeew


Well.... maybe in the dark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT

Going out to dinner with a bunch of friends. I have my dripper, they have their twisps, they see I brought juice, they all want to taste my juice in their twisps. 

They leave at the end of the night with ALL my juice in their twisps. 

Grrrrrrrrrrrr

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

NickT said:


> Going out to dinner with a bunch of friends. I have my dripper, they have their twisps, they see I brought juice, they all want to taste my juice in their twisps.
> 
> They leave at the end of the night with ALL my juice in their twisps.
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrr



Jip, hate hate hate that !!!


----------



## baksteen8168

NickT said:


> Going out to dinner with a bunch of friends. I have my dripper, they have their twisps, they see I brought juice, they all want to taste my juice in their twisps.
> 
> They leave at the end of the night with ALL my juice in their twisps.
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrr


I now only fill one's twisp. If the rest want to try, they can try there. I can't shell out premium juice for everyone.


----------



## rogue zombie

People who can't turn a tight corner without veering into the oncoming traffic lane.... FFS how difficult is it to keep a modern car in your lane.

The stripe in the middle of the lanes is not decor.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MarkK

@NickT these people just know how to get a free tank...

You wanna taste my custard? you man up and put your mouth on my mod

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Coloured freaky looking contact lenses, for a party or some function like Halloween or something maybe, but day to day they're just not cool.... you look like a dork!


----------



## crack2483

Voicemail light services. I WANT TO LEAVE A @#$#ing message! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Danny

I might get flamed for this but cyclists, motorcyclists (seriously where is the extra 1.5m of space on any road in cape town?). Then taxis, BMW drivers and more recently the fortuner has become a glorified taxi for rich folk with no sense or spatial awareness. Oh and yes people in general, especially students.


----------



## BumbleBee

Danny said:


> I might get flamed for this but cyclists, motorcyclists (seriously where is the extra 1.5m of space on any road in cape town?). Then taxis, BMW drivers and more recently the fortuner has become a glorified taxi for rich folk with no sense or spatial awareness. Oh and yes people in general, especially students.


so, pretty much people in general then

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Danny

BumbleBee said:


> so, pretty much people in general then


Unless they are polite, polite people who know when to apologise seriously can get away with almost anything, even driving a BMW or being a lycra clad cyclist with a carbon fibre frame lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Being without tap water for 3 days!!! Grrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## BumbleBee

annemarievdh said:


> Being without tap water for 3 days!!! Grrrrrrr!!!!


or how about finding out that someone has just discovered a body in the main supply pipeline leading into town, so badly decomposed that they don't know if it's a man or woman


----------



## Metal Liz

BumbleBee said:


> or how about finding out that someone has just discovered a body in the main supply pipeline leading into town, so badly decomposed that they don't know if it's a man or woman


 
 eeeeeek that's just groooooossss!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

BumbleBee said:


> or how about finding out that someone has just discovered a body in the main supply pipeline leading into town, so badly decomposed that they don't know if it's a man or woman


 
Wagggg!!!!!! That is disgusting!!!! Aaaaaagggggggggg!!!! Sies man!!!!!!


----------



## BumbleBee

annemarievdh said:


> Wagggg!!!!!! That is disgusting!!!! Aaaaaagggggggggg!!!! Sies man!!!!!!


heard on the news this morning..... I'm never drinking water again... EVER!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

BumbleBee said:


> heard on the news this morning..... I'm never drinking water again... EVER!


 
Good luck with that


----------



## TylerD

BumbleBee said:


> heard on the news this morning..... I'm never drinking water again... EVER!


Wow, that is just disgusting man!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KimH

Danny said:


> I might get flamed for this but cyclists, motorcyclists (seriously where is the extra 1.5m of space on any road in cape town?). Then taxis, BMW drivers and more recently the fortuner has become a glorified taxi for rich folk with no sense or spatial awareness. Oh and yes people in general, especially students.


 
OI! I'm a BMW driver and am neither rich nor spatially challenged.... BUT I assure you _Audi_ drivers are worse

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

KimH said:


> OI! I'm a BMW driver and am neither rich nor spatially challenged.... BUT I assure you _Audi_ drivers are worse


erm.... the Polo crowd has moved to the top of that list

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KimH

BumbleBee said:


> erm.... the Polo crowd has moved to the top of that list


That slogan.... "You'll think you can" makes me chuckle every time I see/hear it


----------



## annemarievdh

BumbleBee said:


> erm.... the Polo crowd has moved to the top of that list



Hay, i'm a polo driver!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KimH

annemarievdh said:


> Hay, i'm a polo driver!


That's OK annemarievdh - we still love you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Saw a bumper sticker on a Uno fire in Springs the other day.

"No turbo, no gas, just me, kicking your ass." 

Was so funny.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

KimH said:


> That's OK annemarievdh - we still love you


 
Ag thank you sooo much  But my polo's turbo went so I'm the one in the black polo that cant go faster than 50 km p/h


----------



## KimH

annemarievdh said:


> Ag thank you sooo much  But my polo's turbo went so I'm the one in the black polo that cant go faster than 50 km p/h


Ouch! Shudder to think what that will cost to repair

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

annemarievdh said:


> Ag thank you sooo much  But my polo's turbo went so I'm the one in the black polo that cant go faster than 50 km p/h


Gt one of these. 
http://www.autostyle.co.za/exhaust-pipe-whistler.html

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

KimH said:


> Ouch! Shudder to think what that will cost to repair


 
Naaa not worried... Its not my car... I just drive it 

But when you see me driving the white Mazda 3 you shoud run in fear. My sister and her husband call me...

wait for it...

_Hell Driver_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

TylerD said:


> Gt one of these.
> http://www.autostyle.co.za/exhaust-pipe-whistler.html


Hahahahahahaha


----------



## BumbleBee

TylerD said:


> Saw a bumper sticker on a Uno fire in Springs the other day.
> 
> "No turbo, no gas, just me, kicking your ass."
> 
> Was so funny.


hahaha, that is too cute

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

TylerD said:


> Gt one of these.
> http://www.autostyle.co.za/exhaust-pipe-whistler.html


Just looked through that site, how can they sell something like that but not sell playing cards and clothes pegs for bicycles?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Amazeballs - just typing it out gives me the heebie jeebies... seriously dislike that word...

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## TylerD

These.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz

TylerD said:


> These.
> View attachment 9821


What is that..? *confused* 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------



## BumbleBee

Metal Liz said:


> What is that..? *confused*
> 
> sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


Bastards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD

Metal Liz said:


> What is that..? *confused*
> 
> sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


It's a circlip. It is the thing that makes men swear the most. They always fly everywhere if you get them of.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> These.
> View attachment 9821


 
YES, Amen brother, you never get the right size and when you do, try put it on - it just fly away like a atty post screw!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam

KimH said:


> OI! I'm a BMW driver and am neither rich nor spatially challenged.... BUT I assure you _Audi_ drivers are worse


I drive an audi and owned a bmw previously....... im probably a crap driver lol


----------



## BumbleBee

iKeyaam said:


> I drive an audi and owned a bmw previously....... im probably a crap driver lol


The next logical step would be a polo.... if you wanna be a crap driver


----------



## baksteen8168

Or a bike...


----------



## Keyaam

Im a cyclist too so I probably have no respect for the road either


----------



## baksteen8168

iKeyaam said:


> Im a cyclist too so I probably have no respect for the road either


And I owned 3 bikes so I apparently don't either...


----------



## BumbleBee

Took this pic this afternoon.... just noticed the two in the background now too.... 




This annoys the  out of me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keyaam

BumbleBee said:


> The next logical step would be a polo.... if you wanna be a crap driver


Oooooh polos. Why do they always drive in the fast lane?


----------



## BumbleBee

iKeyaam said:


> Oooooh polos. Why do they always drive in the fast lane?


Maybe @annemarievdh can answer that for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

BumbleBee said:


> Maybe @annemarievdh can answer that for you



Haha no I don't know. I don't drive in the fast lane with the polo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

annemarievdh said:


> Haha no I don't know. I don't drive in the fast lane with the polo


I'm just pulling your chain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH

iKeyaam said:


> I drive an audi and owned a bmw previously....... im probably a crap driver lol


hehehe - I owned an Audi then bought a BMW 
The Audi drove like a dream (the 2003 TT Quattro) - my biggest complaint was the really bad service I got from Audi and the cost of repairs was insane.


----------



## johan

The expression: "_It hits hard_" (if you don't know what is hitting hard, google; travelers' or gypsy's bare knuckle knockouts on youtube).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

johan said:


> The expression: "_It hits hard_" (if you don't know what is hitting hard, google; travelers' or gypsy's bare knuckle knockouts on youtube).


i think we both just read the same 'article'

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

BumbleBee said:


> This annoys the  out of me



Oh don't even get me started. My wife hates going with me to malls because I will always ***** about idiots who can't park.


----------



## annemarievdh

Malls...

Hate shopping,
slow people in shops,
When shops move items to other spots 
Queues 
And 
Always forgetting half of what I was supposed to get because I was in such a hurry to get out of there 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan

johan said:


> The expression: "_It hits hard_" (if you don't know what is hitting hard, google; travelers' or gypsy's bare knuckle knockouts on youtube).



This is 2 gentlemen *hitting hard* - the receiver did receive a beer afterwards as consolidation though and no hard feelings, all sorted quick and civil, thats why a called them gentlemen.


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> This is 2 gentlemen *hitting hard* - the receiver did receive a beer afterwards as consolidation though and no hard feelings, all sorted quick and civil, thats why a called them gentlemen.



@johan have you ever whatched this
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1606259/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> @johan have you ever whatched this
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1606259/



Yip got the movie on media player thanks.


----------



## huffnpuff

SA dropper-style juice bottles:
Nr 1!: That @(&*@#& auto-unwinding "feature" that only my SA bottles seem to develop, which results in cracked tops due to overtightening attempts
2: All have that stupid knobby end
3: No matter how hard you squeeze, it feels like it only sucks up half a ml

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168

huffnpuff said:


> SA dropper-style juice bottles:
> Nr 1!: That @(&*@#& auto-unwinding "feature" that only my SA bottles seem to develop, which results in cracked tops due to overtightening attempts
> 2: All have that stupid knobby end
> 3: No matter how hard you squeeze, it feels like it only sucks up half a ml


This irritates the living crap out of me too!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hard chairs in a restaurant...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necris

1)People who say " i dont need to know"....stop learning, stop growing, start dieing

2) lazy staff that see a good work ethic as cover to underperform because "oh, nevermind, he will do it"

3) Computer illiterates who try to convince me im wrong because "thats not how we do it"

4) computer users that work on 800x600 resolution and complain my software "looks bad"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff

The Reo Mini Drop of Despair!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------

